# Geben tue ich dir das Buch



## Verena1505

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Whodunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist richtig? "Ich gebe dir das Buch", "Das Buch gebe ich dir", "Dir gebe ich das Buch", Geben tue ich dir das Buch"?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Du hast offensichtlich nicht begriffen, daß ich dasselbe geschrieben habe. Da sind wir derselben Meinung.
> 2. Alles außer dem letzten ist richtig: "Geben tue ich dir das Buch" Ist Mundart von Süddeutsch oder Österreich. Es kommt darauf an, was du in dem Satz hervorheben willst.
Click to expand...

hallo
zuerst einmal, ich komm aus Österreich und "Geben tue ich dir das buch" ist keinesfalls Österreichisch. Außerdem ist die Eindeutigkeit der wörter auch nicht immer gegeben  -es gibt einige wörter die eine Vielzahl von Bedeutugnen haben. Zeitformen gibts genauso viel nur die conditional fällt weg. ja ok auch die continious fallt weg.


----------



## WERWOLF

Verena1505 said:
			
		

> hallo
> zuerst einmal, ich komm aus Österreich und "Geben tue ich dir das buch" ist keinesfalls Österreichisch. Außerdem ist die Eindeutigkeit der wörter auch nicht immer gegeben  -es gibt einige wörter die eine Vielzahl von Bedeutugnen haben. Zeitformen gibts genauso viel nur die conditional fällt weg. ja ok auch die continious fallt weg.



"Geben tue ich dir das buch"
Das ist Hochdeutsch - mein Fehler, trotzdem, bin ich ziemlich sicher es wird ausschließlich im Süden des deutschen Sprachraumes benutzt. Bei einem Hessen, Sachsen, Thüringer oder Brandenburger kann ich es mir wirklich nicht vorstellen.

Ich erinnere mich jetzt, ist ist richtig Hochdeutsch, nur wenn die Nennform (Infinitiv) dem Hilfswerb "tun" vorausgeht. 
Ich tue ein bißchen Waldviertlerisch sprechen. (Ist gramatisch Mundart)
I tua sho a bißl Woidvierlerisch sprechen. (Das da ist Mundart grammatisch und sprachlich)

Könntest du hier einige Wörter nennen, die im Deutschen die meisten Bedeutungen haben? Ich wette, es wird nicht mit spanischem passar oder englischem get vergleichbar.

"Zeitformen gibts genauso viel nur die conditional fällt weg. ja ok auch die continious fallt weg."

Jetzt stimmt der Satz inhaltlich nicht mehr. Wenn conditional und continious wegfällt, können es nicht mehr genauso viele sein.


----------



## Krümelmonster

Also hier in Schwaben sagt man vielleicht "Ich tu dir das (bzw. "des") Buch geben", aber nicht "Geben tue ich dir das Buch".


----------



## flame

Hallo Verena1505, schön dich im Forum zu haben.



			
				Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> Also hier in Schwaben sagt man vielleicht "Ich tu dir das (bzw. "des") Buch geben", aber nicht "Geben tue ich dir das Buch".


 
Also frei stehend kann ich mir auch kein Beispiel dieses Satzes vorstellen, in Verbindungen aber sehr wohl - es ist eine besondere Hervorhebung des "geben"

Geben tue ich dir das Buch nur, wenn du keine Eselsohren hineinmachst.

Im allgemeinen wird "tun" verwendet, um den Satzbau so zu verändern, daß das Verb an den Satzanfang rückt. Das ist m. W. weit weniger verpöhnt als seine Verwendung als Hilfszeitwort bei normalem Satzbau (SPO).

Vergleich:
Borgen tue ich dir das Buch schon, aber schenken tue ich es dir nicht.
Ich borge dir das Buch, aber ich schenke es dir nicht.


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> "Geben tue ich dir das buch"
> Das ist Hochdeutsch - mein Fehler, trotzdem, bin ich ziemlich sicher es wird ausschließlich im Süden des deutschen Sprachraumes benutzt. Bei einem Hessen, Sachsen, Thüringer oder Brandenburger kann ich es mir wirklich nicht vorstellen.


 
Es ist nicht standardsprachlich, das Wort "tun" als Hilfsverb zu benutzen. Man kann es getrost als Vollverb einsetzen (Ich tue das Buch mal schnell weg), aber eben nicht als Hilfsverb (Ich tue das Buch mal schnell weglegen). Dennoch kommt es mundartlich - glaube ich zumindest - in allen Sprachgebieten Deutschlands vor. Ich kenne es von den Sachsen hier genauso wie von Brandenburgern. Besonders ausgeprägt ist es bei "Landleuten".

Ich werde nächste Woche in den Schwarzwald fahren und mal lauschen, ob man dort diese Konstruktion, um das Verb direkt hervorzuheben (wie flame richtig beurteilt hat), auch gebraucht.



> Ich tue ein bißchen Waldviertlerisch sprechen. (Ist gramatisch Mundart)
> I tua sho a bißl Woidvierlerisch sprechen. (Das da ist Mundart grammatisch und sprachlich)


 
Dialekte sind als Dialekte nie falsch, aber als Hochsprache des Öfteren schon. Wenn ich "wegen das Auto" sage, ist das in der Hochsprache unglaublich falsch, allerdings als Dialekt akzeptabel - vielleicht kann die Person nichts dafür und die Eltern haben auch schon so gesprochen. 



> Könntest du hier einige Wörter nennen, die im Deutschen die meisten Bedeutungen haben? Ich wette, es wird nicht mit spanischem passar oder englischem get vergleichbar.


 
Diese Andeutung verstehe ich nicht. Was hat das mit "tun" zu tun?



> Jetzt stimmt der Satz inhaltlich nicht mehr. Wenn conditional und continious wegfällt, können es nicht mehr genauso viele sein.


 
Wir haben im Deutschen viel weniger Zeitformen als es im Englischen oder Französischen gibt. Dafür benutzen wir sie aber schlampiger.


----------



## WERWOLF

In die Konstruktion tun + infinitiv ist das tun als Hilfsverb benutzt. 


> DUDEN:
> II Hilfsverb
> 1. mit vorangestelltem, ugs. auch nachgestelltem Infinitiv dient zur Betonung des Vollverbes: *singen tut sie gern* ugs.: i*ch tu bloß noch die Blumen gießen*
> 2. mit Infinitiv landsch. dient zur Umschreibung des Konjunktivs: das täte (würde) mich schon interessieren.


----------



## Kajjo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> "Geben tue ich dir das buch"
> Das ist Hochdeutsch.



Falsch. Dieser Satz ist uneingeschränkt grauslich und inakzeptabel.

Die wenigen Fälle, in denen "tun" als Hilfsverb benutzt werden kann, dienen ausschließlich der Betonung, genau wie im Englischen ("to do"):

"Laut reden tut er ja, aber sagt er auch was?" -- umgangssprachlich und betont für "Er redet zwar sehr laut, aber sagt er auch was?"

Der gegebene Satz ist dagegen nur eine Hilfskonstruktion zur Vermeidung der korrekten Konjugation von "geben".

Kajjo


----------



## WERWOLF

Siehe oben, was der DUDEN dazu sagt. Du irrst dich.


----------



## Kajjo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Siehe oben, was der DUDEN dazu sagt. Du irrst dich.



Hallo Werwolf,

*Du solltest Lexikoneinträge nicht nur LESEN, sondern auch VERSTEHEN, bevor Du so etwas behauptest!*

Außerdem nehme ich an, daß Du an diesem Forum teilnimmst, um etwas zu lernen. Diesem Ziel ist es abträglich, als Sprecher einer Fremdsprache den sprachlich versierten Muttersprachlern wiederholt unqualifiziert zu widersprechen.

Die Abkürzung "ugs." bedeutet "umgangssprachlich". Damit handelt es sich schon mal nicht um Hochdeutsch zur Verwendung in Schulen, Reden oder Veröffentlichungen.

Die Abkürzung "landsch." bedeutet "landschaftlich". Damit werden mundartliche, dialektische oder regionale Besonderheiten und ABWEICHUNGEN von der deutschen Hochsprache gekennzeichnet, die nur in manchen Gebieten verwendet und gegebenenfalls auch nur dort verstanden werden. Somit sind diese Konstruktionen meist weit von der Standardsprache entfernt!

Die Wendung "täte mir nicht gefallen" ist absolut FALSCHES Deutsch -- das werden auch Bayern nicht bezweifeln. Allerdings ist diese Ausdrucksweise in Bayern durchaus üblich und für alle Deutschen verständlich. Natürlich würde aber niemand solche Konstruktionen im Schriftdeutsch verwenden, auch keine Bayern!

Bitte lerne folgendes:

Im Universal-Duden stehen sehr viele umgangssprachliche, dialektische, regionale und mundartliche Wörter und Phrasen, die entsprechend gekennzeichnet sind und nicht zur hochdeutschen Sprache gehören, also nicht standardsprachlich sind. Zum Teil sind sogar sprachlich falsche Wendungen aufgeführt und erklärt.

Dies erleichtert Fremdsprachenschülern das Verständnis der deutschen Sprache und ermöglicht das Nachschlagen von mundartlichen und umgangssprachlichen Wendungen.

Du kannst dies zum Beispiel damit vergleichen, daß auch englische Wörterbücher häufig Formen wie "ain't" oder "gonna" aufführen, damit wir sie nachschlagen können -- das heißt doch aber ganz und gar nicht, daß diese Formen deswegen korrektes Englisch darstellen. Wissenswert sind sie aber dennoch!

Viele Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## WERWOLF

DUDEN:
II Hilfsverb
1. mit vorangestelltem, ugs. auch nachgestelltem Infinitiv dient zur Betonung des Vollverbes: singen tut sie gern ugs.: ich tu bloß noch die Blumen gießen
2. mit Infinitiv landsch. dient zur Umschreibung des Konjunktivs: das täte (würde) mich schon interessieren.

Ich verstehe is, besser als du offensichtlich.

Da steht 1. vorangestelltem, [Komma] ugs. auch nachgestelltem Infinitiv dient zur Betonung des Vollverbes.

Das erste Beispiel "singen tut sie gern" bezieht sich auf "mit vorangestelltem" 
das zweite: "ich tu bloß noch die Blumen gießen" bezieht sich auf ugs. auch nachgestelltem Infinitiv. Das erste ist Standartsprache, das zweite Umgangssprache. 

Jeder, der Deutsch lesen kann, muß das so verstehen. Verzeih, bin eben aufrichtig. Ich lerne grundsätzlich nur von denjenigen, die Recht haben.


----------



## Kajjo

Werwolf,
hast Du mein Beispiel mit "laut reden" wahrgenommen? Da habe ich ja genau die Regel angewandt. Diese Diskussionen führen zu nichts.
Kajjo


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich verstehe dann nicht, warum du mir widersprichst und schon gar nicht, warum du das Bedürfnis fühlst mich beleidigen zu müssen und dich mir gegenüber als Deutcher überheblich benimmst.

Kannst du Kurrent lesen und schreiben? Ich schon. 

Die deutschen Germanisten schwatzen Unsinn und du alleine hast Recht. Verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Kajjo

Nein. Das verstehst Du ganz und gar nicht richtig. Schade.

Kajjo


----------



## Ralf

Werwolf, ich kann an Kajjos Erklärungen nichts beleidigendes oder überhebliches entdecken.

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass "tun" als Hilfsverb standardsprachlich nur in *Ausnahmefällen* möglich ist - ob mit vor- oder nachgestelltem Infinitiv ist dabei nicht relevant.

"Geben tu ich dir das Buch" hört sich für mich genau so furchtbar an wie "Ich tu dir das Buch geben". Beides hat mit Standardsprache nichts zu tun. Ich sehe hier keine Ausnahmemöglichkeit und auch keinen Sinn darin, das Vollverb "geben" zu betonen. Hier gibt es einige anschauliche Erläuterungen dazu.

Ralf


----------



## WERWOLF

Ralf said:
			
		

> Werwolf, ich kann an Kajjos Erklärungen nichts beleidigendes oder überhebliches entdecken.


*Du solltest Lexikoneinträge nicht nur LESEN, sondern auch VERSTEHEN, bevor Du so etwas behauptest!*

Diesem Ziel ist es abträglich, als Sprecher einer Fremdsprache den sprachlich *versierten Muttersprachlern* wiederholt *unqualifiziert* zu widersprechen.


			
				Ralf said:
			
		

> Es ist tatsächlich so, dass "tun" als Hilfsverb standardsprachlich nur in *Ausnahmefällen* möglich ist - ob mit vor- oder nachgestelltem Infinitiv *ist dabei nicht relevant*.


Doch! Das spielt eine Rolle. Die von mir zitierte Erklärung aus dem DUDEN ist eindeutig.  Ich als Tscheche muß mich ja danach richten, was in Büchern steht.

Ich benutze diese Wendung nicht, ich wollte nur sachlich zur Diskusion beitragen, indem ich ein deutsches Sprachwerk zitiere. Es scheint mir langsam, daß ihr einfach nicht bereit seid zuzugeben, daß ein Tscheche Recht hat. Rechthaberisch bin ich aber nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Doch! Das spielt eine Rolle. Die von mir zitierte Erklärung aus dem DUDEN ist eindeutig.  Ich als Tscheche muß mich ja danach richten, was in Büchern steht.


Mit Verlaub weiß ich dann nicht, was Du hier im Forum erwartest. Wenn Dir mehrere versierte Muttersprachler bestätigen, daß der Satz wirklich schlimm klingt, dann zeigt dies doch nur auf, daß man mit einer kurzen Regel in einem Lexikon eben nicht die gesamte Breite der deutschen Sprache abdecken kann.

Wir haben Dir ja nun Beispiele gegeben, in denen die Regel anwendbar ist, ebenso wie wir Dir erklärt haben, daß sie in Deinem Beispielsatz wirklich nicht standardsprachlich klingt.

Wenn Du also das Bestreben hast, Dich besser, gewählter und muttersprachlicher im Deutschen ausdrücken zu können, dann solltest Du unsere Tips befolgen. Wenn Dir dagegen Druckwerke besser gefallen, so empfehle ich Dir, sie offline zu lesen. Dann haben wir alle was davon!

Kajjo

PS
Ja, ich bin am Ende meiner sonst fast grenzenlosen Geduld.


----------



## Jana337

Werwolf, 

ich nehme an den Diskussionen in diesem Forum schon seit vielen Monaten teil. Schon immer wurde ich - und andere Mitglieder auch - von unseren deutschen Muttersprachlern sehr respektvoll und nett behandelt und unseren Meinungen wurde genügende Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Gerade Ralf und Kajjo genießen hier hohes Ansehen und ihre Erläuterungen werden für dem Duden gleichwertig gehalten. Mit Recht. Ihnen (oder einem von ihnen) Überlegenheitsgefühle vorzuwerfen ist ziemlich böswillig. Und mit Kurent zu protzen, das grenzt schon an Lächerlichkeit.

Wir alle haben viel zu lernen. Wer dogmatisch ist, lernt nichts. 

Jana


----------



## WERWOLF

Es war gar nicht mein Beispiel, siehe oben:
Orginalmente inviato da Whodunit
Was ist richtig? "Ich gebe dir das Buch", "Das Buch gebe ich dir", "Dir gebe ich das Buch", Geben tue ich dir das Buch"?

Nochmal, ich benutze diese Konstruktion nicht. Ich habe um keinen Rat diesbezüglich gebeten. Die ganze Breite der Nueancen ist den Deutschlerneneden nichts zunutze. Sie brauchen zuerst einfache, verständliche Regeln und nicht derartige Diskussionen. Für deine Information, da du hier mit deinem muttersprachlichem Gefühl zu argumentieren versuchst, die sogenannte Rechtschreibreform, haben Deutsche iniziirt und eingeführt und dadurch die Einheitlichkeit der Rechtschreibung zerstört. Deutsche haben Deutschen eingebleut, daß behende, was mit der Hand zu tun hat, Quentchen mit Quantum usw. usf.. Daß Auspuffflamme richtig war und ist, wissen die wenigsten. Noch eines, der Grund warum die Niedersachsen fast reines Hochdeutsch sprechen ist, daß sie es im 19.? Jahrhudert als Fremdsprache lernen mußten.


----------



## elroy

Werwolf,

in diesem Forum darf man durchaus ausführlich diskutieren. Das wird sogar ermutigt, denn einfache Antworten bzw. rigide Regeln kann man in irgendeinem Wörterbuch bzw. Lehrbuch finden. Regeln sind zwar hilfreich, aber wenn einem Muttersprachler einfällt, dass ein Satz mit einer Regel irgendwie nicht übereinstimmt, also eine Ausnahme zu sein scheint, ist ein Hinweis darauf völlig in Ordnung. Durch diesen bestimmten Faden hat man geschlossen, dass die generelle Regel, nach der du greifst, nicht immer zulässig ist, was durch den Missklang des im Titel angegebenen Satzes bewiesen wird.

Ansonsten bitte ich dich, dich aus abschweifenden und unzusammenhängenden Kommentaren herauszuhalten. Das Thema dieses Fadens ist der Satz "Geben tue ich dir das Buch". Wir sind damit so weit gekommen: Der Duden mag solche Konstruktionen als standardsprachlich bezeichnen, aber dieser bestimmte Satz hört sich eindeutig für die Ohren unserer Muttersprachler ungeschickt an. Mir fiele kein weiterer Kommentar dazu ein, aber falls ein anderes Mitgleid *zu diesem Thema* etwas beizutragen hat, was bisher *noch nicht erwähnt worden ist*, ist dies nach wir vor herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Ralf

Irgendwie hatte ich zwischenzeitlich einige Probleme mit dem Server. Auch wenn es sich vielleicht schon erübrigt hat, habe ich den Beitrag nochmal abgeschickt:





			
				WERWOLF said:
			
		

> ...
> Doch! Das spielt eine Rolle. Die von mir zitierte Erklärung aus dem DUDEN ist eindeutig. ...


Ich war gedanklich noch bei unserem Ausgangssbeispiel, für das ich beide Varianten angeboten hatte. Selbstverständlich lässt der Duden mit dieser Regel nur Fälle mit vorangestelltem Infinitiv als standardsprachlich akzeptabel zu. Allerdings sollte man dies auf keinen Fall verallgemeinern und auf alle Verben anwenden. In unserem Beispiel spielt die Stellung des Infinitivs wirklich keine Rolle - der Satz erhält auch nicht mit vorangestelltem Infinitiv den Ritterschlag der Standardsprache .





> ...
> Es scheint mir langsam, daß ihr einfach nicht bereit seid zuzugeben, daß ein Tscheche Recht hat. Rechthaberisch bin ich aber nicht.


Ich habe grundsätzlich nicht die geringsten Probleme, jemandem Recht zu geben oder eigene Fehler einzuräumen - Ich denke, dass wirst du mit der Zeit schon noch selbst feststellen.  

Ralf


----------



## Jana337

Die Diskussion über die Verlaufsform hier ausgelagert.


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Es war gar nicht mein Beispiel, siehe oben:
> Orginalmente inviato da Whodunit
> Was ist richtig? "Ich gebe dir das Buch", "Das Buch gebe ich dir", "Dir gebe ich das Buch", Geben tue ich dir das Buch"?


Keiner behauptet, dass du den Satz so sagen würdest. Was uns störte und eigentlich immer noch stört, ist, dass du ständig behauptest, diese "tun"-Versionen seien alle standardsprachlich! Ich habe dieses Beispiel absichtlich in dem anderen Thread angegeben, da wir diese Variante der Satzstellung auch oft verwenden - keiner wird deshalb ausgelacht oder verpönt - allerdings muss man dabei wissen und sollte auch begreifen, dass dies nicht standardsprachlich ist und man es keineswegs in einem Aufsatz zu verwenden hat (maximal, um bestimmte Dialekte hervorzuheben, aber für so etwas ist alles erlaubt!)

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## heidita

Werwolf , diese ganze Diskussion erinnert mich an eine andere, woran auch ein Tscheche teilnahm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Es kam eine Frage auf und sie wurde von einem anderen Tschechen beantwortet. Dem Duden nach war die Antwort vollkommen richtig. Jana hatte die Eingabe gefunden, aber trotzdem waren wir Muttersprachler uns einig: eindeutig falsch.
Man lernt nicht nur an den Büchern, denn die sind oft nicht nur unklar sondern sogar falsch (das sollte zwar nicht so sein, ist es aber), sondern an dem Gefühl, was man mit in die Wiege bekommt, sozusagen.

So ungefähr wie in der Übersetzung, die ich inzwischen in 5 verschieden Wörterbüchern von _to make it an evening_ gefunden habe. Ich fragte einen Muttersprachler und er meinte, die Übersetzung auf _einen Abend zubringen_ sei eindeutig falsch oder sarkastisch gemeint.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Werwolf , diese ganze Diskussion erinnert mich an eine andere, woran auch ein Tscheche teilnahm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Es kam eine Frage auf und sie wurde von einem anderen Tschechen beantwortet. Dem Duden nach war die Antwort vollkommen richtig. Jana hatte die Eingabe gefunden, aber trotzdem waren wir Muttersprachler uns einig: eindeutig falsch.


 
Es waren zwei Polen, glaube ich. 



> Man lernt nicht nur an den Büchern, denn die sind oft nicht nur unklar sondern sogar falsch (das sollte zwar nicht so sein, ist es aber), sondern an dem Gefühl, was man mit in die Wiege bekommt, sozusagen.


 
Ich sage immer: Ohne einen Besuch in dem jeweiligen Land kann keiner die Sprache "können". Ich kann mich zwar auf Englisch relativ gut ausdrücken und mache viel weniger Fehler als noch vor einem Jahr, allerdings glaube ich, dass ich noch viel zu viel gar nicht begreifen kann, ohne je in Amerika/GB gewesen zu sein.



> So ungefähr wie in der Übersetzung, die ich inzwischen in 5 verschieden Wörterbüchern von _to make it an evening_ gefunden habe. Ich fragte einen Muttersprachler und er meinte die Übersetzung auf _einen Abend zubringen_ sei eindeutung falsch oder sarkastisch gemeint.


 
Sarkastisch?


----------

